# Greenville County Sheriff kill Homicide Suspect



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

The Greenville County Sheriff’s Office released body camera, pictures and details on an officer involved shooting that occurred on June 23 while serving a warrants. The task force consisting of the Greenville County Sheriff’s Office and US Marshals. Sheriff Lewis said the suspect 40-year-old Earl Fitzgerald Hunter was found hiding in the home and pulled out a gun during a struggle with deputies. The suspect was shot and pronounced dead on scene. The warrants being served by Greenville County Sheriff’s Office and US Marshals that occurred on Wednesday night June 23 to a home at 85 Montague Road, Greenville sc, around 5 p.m, were for attempted murder, armed robbery, and possession of a weapon during a violent crime. Deputies said on Dec. 20, 2020, Hunter stole his ex-girlfriend's phone and vehicle after shooting her numerous times at his home in Spartanburg County. Spartanburg County Sheriff's Deputies were not able to locate Hunter after the shooting and was on the run. The ex-girlfriend did recover from that shooting attempted murder. Investigator believe only Greenville County Sheriff’s deputies shot fired.


----------



## TacEntry (Nov 29, 2006)

From this video, appears to be a good shoot all day. They are lucky he didn’t get that pistol out sooner.


----------

